# Wer kennt diese Beere ??



## Patrol-Lady (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

vor zwei Jahren haben wir in einer unbeachteten Gartenecke eine Pflanze gefunden die ich bis dahin noch nicht gesehen hatte .... naja, mal abwarten, aber nix erkannt. Im Nächsten Jahr war sie größer, auch fanden wir ein paar Meter weiter eine zweite. Mir war nicht ganz wohl dabei, aber mein Mann fand sie hübsch (hat er deswegen auch mich geheiratet ??  ) und ließ sie wieder stehen.

Tja, und dieses Jahr finden wir die Teile überall im Garten, wie zu sehen jetzt sogar fast mannshoch!! Wer kann mir sagen was das ist und ob mann die Früchte wenigstens verwenden kann?? Oder ist das in Wucherer der weg muß ??   Wäre für jede weiterbringende Antwort dankbar 

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Beere ??*

Hallo Conny,

das ist eine Kermesbeere


----------



## Patrol-Lady (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Beere ??*

Vielen Dank Chrstine! Deinem Link bin ich gleich gefolgt, meine __ Kermesbeere ist wohl die indische, eßbare Variante .... Aber bei aller Liebe: wenn die sich alle 2 Jahre so erstarkt verbreitet werde ich sie wohl ausmerzen müssen, oder?? Aber die Wurzelstrünke sind ziemlich gewaltig :crazy


----------

